#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Майтрея в Тхераваде

## Миха

Попробовал просуммировать известное мне о Майтрее. Получилось :1.Майтрея- это будущий Будда. 2. Сейчас он живет в месте под названием Тушита. 3. В будущем Майтрея появится на Земле в виде Будды. 4. К этому времени Дхамма придет в упадок. 5. После "пришествия" Майтреи Дхамма возродится и наступит всеобщее счастье, мир, благоденствие, долгая жизнь. Появились вопросы: 1. Что мешает Майтрее прийти уже сейчас, зачем ему ждать с установлением "золотого века"? 2. Можно ли ускорить его приход, и как? 3. Каким образом время "бездхармья" может иметь следствием эру всеобщего счастья, ведь это требует многих заслуг, а если нет Дхаммы, нет и заслуг. Почему деградация на опред. этапе сменяется возрождением Дхаммы? Может, сначала явится Майтрея, потом накопят нужные заслуги и затем только- золотой век? 4. Где эти вопросы обсуждаются в Типитаке?

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1.Майтрея- это будущий Будда.


Точнее сказать так: следующего Будду будут звать "Меттея". Это будет пятый Будда текущей Бхадда каппы (Благословенной эры).

Будда Готама предсказал своему ученику, монаху по имени Аджита, что тот станет этим Буддой.




> 2. Сейчас он живет в месте под названием Тушита.


Сейчас Будды Меттеи нет. Есть Бодхисатта, который станет этим Буддой. 
Согласно Махавамсе, сейчас Бодхисатта, перед тем как родиться в мире людей, обитает на уровне "Удовлетворенных" (Тусита) богов.




> 3. В будущем Майтрея появится на Земле в виде Будды.


Точнее говоря, в будущем на Земле появится Будда по имени Меттея.




> 4. К этому времени Дхамма придет в упадок.


Да.




> 5. После "пришествия" Майтреи Дхамма возродится и наступит всеобщее счастье, мир, благоденствие, долгая жизнь.


Да.




> 4. Где эти вопросы обсуждаются в Типитаке?


Чаккаватти-Сиханада сутта:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn26.htm

См. ссылки в материалах:
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...u/metteyya.htm
http://www.ubakhin.com/uchittin/arimet/ARIMET01.html
http://www.saigon.com/~anson/ebud/metteya/arimet05.htm
http://www.ignca.nic.in/jatak103.htm

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.05.2009)

----------


## sergey

Добавлю для уточнения, что эпизод о монахе Аджите, как написано в приведенных Ассаджи ссылках, описан в комментарии к Анагатавамсе. Саму Анагатавамсу датируют предположительно 12-13 веком по Р.Х.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Добавлю для уточнения, что эпизод о монахе Аджите, как написано в приведенных Ассаджи ссылках, описан в комментарии к Анагатавамсе.


Это в развернутом виде. А вкратце об этом говорится в текстах пятого века:
http://www.ubakhin.com/uchittin/arimet/ARIMET01.html
http://www.pariyatti.com/book.cgi?prod_id=13069X

----------


## sergey

> А вкратце об этом говорится в текстах пятого века:


Ассаджи, а можете цитату привести или место как-нибудь указать именно про Аджиту (я пока не нашел). А то текст большой и в нем есть непонятные сылки типа "34.  See CSM, p. 215.".

----------


## Ассаджи

> ... текст большой и в нем есть непонятные сылки типа "34.  See CSM, p. 215.".


Так это и есть "Clarifier of Sweet Meaning"
См. список аббревиатур http://www.ubakhin.com/uchittin/arimet/ARIMET11.html

----------


## sergey

Да, разобрался.
 During the time of Buddha Gotama, the Great Bodhisatta who is to be the next Buddha was a bhikkhu named Ajita.[34]
...
34.  See CSM, p. 215.

.....
CSM =  The Clarifier of the Sweet Meaning (trans. of Bv-a).
...
Bv-a = Buddhavamsa-atthakatha (Madhuravilasini) 
       (trans., CSM).

Бабка за дедку, дедка за репку, ...

----------


## Миха

В Дигха Никая 26 описан механизм установления всеобщего счастья ко времени Меттеи: люди ведут все более праведный образ жизни и за заслуги живут все лучше... Но тогда почему говорится, что у них нет Дхаммы? Или здесь говорится про  отсутствие монахов и знаний, способных вывести из сансары? Также интересно, можно ли понимать некоторые цифровые данные о будущем аллегорически: например, будут ли люди на самом деле жить 80 тысяч лет или- просто их жизнь будет более насыщенной?

----------

